# Welches OS für file/home Server



## Doggycat (7. Oktober 2017)

*Welches OS für file/home Server*

Morgen erstmal,

also ich weiß nicht welches os ich nehmen soll 
es muss können
1. typisches NAS für allemöglichen Daten 
2. es muss eine vm mit win7 drauf laufen können 
 Ich hätte vielleicht gedacht FreeNAS oder irgend ein Linux 

windows server hab ich mir auch überlegt aber ist mir zu teuer 


noch ne andere frage
ich werde mir dann demnächst noch nen Backup Server bauen welches os wäre dann gut bzw welche Backupsoftwsre ich habe ja dann 
1x Windows 10 pro, 3x Windows 10 Home, 1xWindows 7 Home Premium, Linux bzw freenas 


Danke 

MfG


----------



## Intel4770K94 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches OS für file/home Server*

Openmediavault kann ich nur empfehlen, FreeNas ist mehr für Enterprise da es auch nur ZFS unterstützt


----------



## shadie (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches OS für file/home Server*

Jep würde auch OMV nehmen.

Alternativ kann man sich natürlich auch selbst was unter Ubuntu basteln.
Dann wärst du auch etwas flexibler als mit omv


----------



## Tobi_587 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches OS für file/home Server*

FreeNAS stellt schon ordentliche Anforderungen, besonders bei RAM, habe dazu hier schonmal im Forum gefragt.

Als klassisches Linux kann ich Manjaro, als Arch-Sprössling, empfehlen
 - Einsteiger freundlich
 - neuste Software
 - sehr stabil, läuft seit 2 Jahren auf meinem Laptop ohne zu zicken
 - sehr schlank und schnell
 - Rolling Release
 - (AUR Zugriff)

Aber prinzipiell kannst du jedes Linux nutzen, würde nur darauf achten wie der Update Zyklus aussieht und ggf Neuinstallationen anstehen und ob eine starke Community besteht.
Kannst es dir ja mal in ner VM anschaun und selbst beurteilen.

Zur zweiten Frage:
Falls du Samba oder ähnliches für deinen NAS Dienst aufsetzt kannst du auch einfach Backups über das Netzlaufwerk abwickeln, glaub Arconis und Co bieten die Möglichkeit Standardmäßig an.
Falls du einen eigenen Dienst dafür aufsetzt wäre Feedback toll 

MfG


----------

